# MFP Premium - worth it?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Does anyone pay for premium on MYfitnesspal?

I've had a look at what you get Extra and just wondered what you guys thought.

Its only about £39.99 for the year or £7.99, not exactly gonna break the bank but don't want to spend if I don't have to.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you considered MyMacros+ ? It's a one off cost rather than a monthly fee and may do the extra things you want. It's food database probably isn't as good though, particularly from a UK POV.

I'd like to ditch the adverts in MFP but the cost is way too high. The add macros feature would be handy but I achieve that by having a dummy 'food' called AddMacros that I edit and then add.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you considered MyMacros+ ? It's a one off cost rather than a monthly fee and may do the extra things you want. It's food database probably isn't as good though, particularly from a UK POV.
> 
> I'd like to ditch the adverts in MFP but the cost is way too high. The add macros feature would be handy but I achieve that by having a dummy 'food' called AddMacros that I edit and then add.


 Maybe it's me being a bit thick but I'd like to be able to get my P,C,F macros exactly to say 100%.

For instance I'd like to be able to set my daily Carb intake to 100g, this is only available in premium otherwise you can only set it in % (which is usually under or over).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> Maybe it's me being a bit thick but I'd like to be able to get my P,C,F macros exactly to say 100%.
> 
> For instance I'd like to be able to set my daily Carb intake to 100g, this is only available in premium otherwise you can only set it in % (which is usually under or over).


 You can definitely do that in MyMacros+.

I prioritise calories over everything else and can set that to be whatever I want. I have an appropriate portion of protein with each meal so that is sorted, I then aim for 25% of calories from fat and the rest from carbs (but sticking strictly to the calorie total). In practice fat stays in the range 25 to 30% but I see no reason to believe this variation makes any real difference.

Not saying having strict macro targets doesn't 'work' but I'm not personally convinced it's worth the hassle, especially outside of the end of contest prep.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and you can obviously aim for any numbers you want for macros in MFP, you just can't make it display this as a target.

One other minor point - I count calories from fibre, just like UK food labels do (at 2 kcal/g). If I stuck to exact macro target numbers every day then my total calories would vary due to different fibre content. I prioritise calories and so wouldn't want this.


----------



## IrregularB (Jun 4, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Does anyone pay for premium on MYfitnesspal?
> 
> I've had a look at what you get Extra and just wondered what you guys thought.
> 
> Its only about £39.99 for the year or £7.99, not exactly gonna break the bank but don't want to spend if I don't have to.


 If you're only looking for the custom macro's and such theres an chrome/mozilla extension that lets you edit them on the MFP website. Let me know if you want the link!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IrregularB said:


> If you're only looking for the custom macro's and such theres an chrome/mozilla extension that lets you edit them on the MFP website. Let me know if you want the link!


 Do the edited values then appear on the phone app?


----------



## IrregularB (Jun 4, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do the edited values then appear on the phone app?


 Yeah mate


----------



## IrregularB (Jun 4, 2017)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/myfitnesspal-macro-settin/glpkdgpldbbdpjbpimehpkpgdicibgpi For anyone who might be interested. Just watch the video on the link once you've installed it!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Just had a go with this, works perfectly, although took me a couple of attempts.

This is the way to set it up.

Download the extension.

Log on to MyFitnessPal.com

Go to My Home --> Goals.

Under Daily Nutrition Goals, there is "FOODFASTFIT" and "Set your goals".

Click to set your goals.

Scroll down the page, find where to enter in your macros in grams, enter Protein, carbs and fats in grams.

click "Add to MyFitnessPal".

You will be redirected to MyFitnessPal to again set your "goals".

This is the most important, part set the protein and fats amount to 0% and the carbs to 100% then check your phone and it should have changed to the macro grams you input.


----------



## IrregularB (Jun 4, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Just had a go with this, works perfectly, although took me a couple of attempts.
> 
> This is the way to set it up.
> 
> ...


 Glad it worked!


----------

